# Surprise Dexter/Black Angus Pregnancy?



## tdbusey (Jan 19, 2020)

Could she (Dexter heifer) be pregnant? She was not supposed to be when we purchased her up from a retiring couple late in May 2019. The other Dexter we purchased had an Angus calf with her. (I inquired if they had to pull the calf because of the Angus bull they said was to be the father and they said yes.) I'm positive this heifer was running in the same field. What caught my eye today was the size of her teats which used to be much smaller. Her vagina seems springy but we are new to this so...? Curious on thoughts? Hoping she is just fat!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm not a cow person but she looks kinda round to me, lol.

I'm gonna tag our resident cow expert for you - maybe she'll have an idea. 

By the way - WELCOME!!

@farmerjan


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome.  I can't say I am an expert, but have had cattle for years.  If I were to hazard a guess from the pictures I would say yes, she is bred.  If you have seen an definite difference in her teats then that is a pretty good giveaway.  She is pretty round too.  Of course the only way to be absolutely sure is to have a vet preg check her.  You said you purchased her in May 2019..... late may.  So that is going to give her a due date in Feb.  That seems very possible.  Since they said they had to pull the angus calf out of the other female you purchased, I would be a little more concerned.  Do you have a good relationship with a large animal vet?  If so, I would talk to them now.  Don't know how experienced you are, you said you are new to this.  Pulling a calf is not for someone who has no experience because you can do damage IF the calf is not presented properly.  If the calf has both front feet and the head headed out, then you might only need to give it a pull.  If it is not presented that way, then someone with some knowledge might have to go in and  retrieve a foot that might be down, or a head that might be back and you can tear the vagina or uterus if you don't know what you are doing.  Sometimes a calf will get hiplocked and just twisting it to the side will release the hips from the pelvic bones and it will slide on out.  But again, I would definitely talk to a vet so that they will be on call for any problems you might have.  
Often times a heifer bred young like that will have a small calf.  I had a 19 month old heifer calve, she must have come in heat while still on her dam, and got bred and I didn't know it until she was about ready to calve.  She dropped it all by herself and has been raising it although the calf is small.  It will get sold and she will go back with the bull and will calve the second time after a longer rest so that she can still grow a little.  But she will always be somewhat stunted in growth from having her first so young.   Still, she is out of a good family of cows so deserves a second chance. 

I don't have Dexters, but I do know that they are smaller and therefore it would be in your best interests to have a vet involved at least as an advisory position.  There are easy calving angus bulls that throw smaller calves that would probably be fine to breed her to.  Are you wanting to breed her back to Dexter?  I am assuming that you will be getting them bred AI to a  dexter bull?  There is no guarantee that even breeding them Dexter that you couldn't have a problem but of course it is less likely.


----------



## Grant (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks like she’s pregnant to me. I’d have her tested.  If so you’ve got 2 problems, she’s young and small and Angus is significantly larger breed wise than your Dexter.  You need to get a vet involved now and she’s getting close to due.  Keep a very close eye on her at least 2x a day.  Not being around cattle much, you need a vet to pull the calf if she can’t pass it.  Unless you know what you are doing you can do some real harm.


----------



## Grant (Jan 25, 2020)

BTW, I know minis, everything I have is mini breed, highland, mini Hereford, mini British Park, my bull is crossed with Wagyu, but 1/2 the mini British.  He was 27 lbs at birth.  I’m trying to wait until my heifers are about 16-17 months to let the boys and girls together.


----------

